

Ask HN: Recommendations on Freelance Agencies - TallGuyShort

I'm looking to get back into doing some freelance work, and I haven't used sites like rentacoder in the past. I'm thinking they'll make it a bit easier on me - so I thought I'd open it up to all of you:<p>What freelance sites have you used in the past, and what was your experience with them? Specifically I'm looking to do software/IT.
======
mikeleeorg
<http://elance.com> Heavy competition from overseas developers & development
firms at rates as low as $12/hr. Can still find some clients with a preference
for domestic contractors at slightly higher rates though. But most clients
tend to be price-conscious. You may have to purchase a paid account to submit
enough bids (known as Connects) to find some gigs. Your rating is very
important. Starting out can be difficult because you'll have no rating, so
building up your reputation will be the first priority if you want to make
this a solid income stream.

<http://odesk.com> As a software/IT provider, you're required to prove that
you're working through the day, either through a webcam or updating your work
diary often. For this extra overhead (which isn't a big deal), you aren't
required to purchase a paid account. The same level of competition exists
here, however. Your reputation, and the need to build your reputation when you
first start, also applies here.

<http://www.guru.com> Similar to Elance, you have better chances if you sign
up for a paid account. Some gigs even require a paid account. Competition is
also high, as is your reputation and the need to build your reputation when
you first start.

<http://programmermeetdesigner.com> Haven't used this service before. Without
the quality controls that Elance & oDesk have, I suspect the quality of the
gigs & clients may vary. It's also not as well-known, so there is relatively
less competition.

<http://craigslist.org> I don't think I have to tell you to avoid this site
for finding freelance work like the plague.

Good luck!

~~~
_delirium
Some people I know have had better success with craigslist than the others,
precisely because it mainly results in local competition, rather than
competing against people in India. However, it depends on what area you're in.
The best paying areas tend to involve at least some aspect of design, and
small-business clients. It's actually great for pure-design/no-tech gigs, like
designing someone's logo, or doing a storyboard.

